# Web  -  www.kinder.poltava.ua

## Ann

*www.kinder.poltava.ua*
    .       ,   :). .
 :
-  ;
-       ;
-   600 .;
-  .
     .

----------


## admin

. 
 Joomla,   (100%  ),    , -   . 
  -  .

----------


## Meladon



----------


## Def

> 

  . .

----------


## Ann

> . 
>  Joomla,   (100%  ),    , -   . 
>   -  .

   

> 

   

> . .

            (       ).   ,       .     ???? ,         (        ?!)     ,    .      ,     ((((((((((.     - ,   ,       ?

----------


## Meladon

> - ,   ,       ?

      ,

----------

,     ,   ,     .
   .
   )
   ,

----------


## admin

*cethy11*,     2      ,   6    .              . 
 -     ,       -.

----------


## Ann

> ,

  ,   -              "",        ;)

----------


## rust

> ,   -              "",        ;)

  icq 16606185  0503835063
  . 
 ... 
"  ,    " () 
     ?         ...

----------


## Ann

> *cethy11*,     2      ,   6    .              . 
>  -     ,       -.

     :) 
    ,      . 
        -       ,      .         ,   ,    .  ,     ""           -  ,        ,   ,  ,   .              .            (    ,     - )   -      " 89"        . 
     ,         .  
     ,   ?     (   -!), ,      ( ,   ,    ,   ,   ).      ,     ""  8,          (  ).        ?         ""       ?    ,         !!! ,       -!?     . 
         ?     ? ? ;)

----------


## rust

> :) 
>     ,      . 
>         -       ,      .         ,   ,    .  ,     ""           -  ,        ,   ,  ,   .              .            (    ,     - )   -      " 89"        . 
>      ,         .  
>      ,   ?     (   -!), ,      ( ,   ,    ,   ,   ).      ,     ""  8,          (  ).        ?         ""       ?    ,         !!! ,       -!?     . 
>          ?     ? ? ;)

    ,    .  ,   .
     .   

> ,      .

       ,   ...  

> -       ,      .         ,   ,    .  ,     ""           -  ,        ,   ,  ,   .              .            (    ,     - )   -      " 89"        .

         89   ?       ? 2000       ...  ...   

> ,         .

               - .  
   ?   ,    .  .      ? 
     ,     .
  ?  
      ... 
   ....
  "itaro".  ...    ,

----------

**:         )

----------

> -      " 89"

  ...         "",   ?     ?   

> 

           .

----------


## Meladon

> ,   -              "",        ;)

----------

> 89   ?

       .

----------


## Ann

,    -    :)    ,     .... 
            "" ""  .      ,     .....  ,   ))))))))))))) 
    ....  .....         ...... ;)   

> ...         "",   ?     ?  
>          .

      -   ,           -   .   ...    ? ;)

----------


## Meladon



----------

> -   ,

  *Ann*,        -   ,     "" . 
        ,   ,   : ",,   .      .   ,   "-89".  "    

> ...    ? ;)

  ,    ,   -  ! -       .  -  -        -     , ?

----------


## Ann

,        ,    .    ,       ... ,     ;)  
    "   " -        .   ,   . 
   -       ,         -       ,      !!!      - .....     . :)

----------


## laithemmer

-  ,   .

----------


## Ann

> ..     -  ,   .

  :)   :)   ,    .

----------


## TRS

> (        ?!)

  .         .  ...   ...   .

----------


## jamlife

. () 
     .          ?

----------


## rust

**:     ,         ?  
            ?

----------

